# DALI Master 641 und PFC100



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem mein 841-Kontroller so langsam an seine Grenzen kommt, möchte ich demnächst auf den PFC100 oder PFC200 umrüsten.
Dazu ne Frage:
Wird der DALI-Master 641 von eCockpit und dem PFC100 noch unterstützt oder muss ich auf den 647 hochrüsten?

Besten Dank

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (11 September 2017)

In der Doku des PFC100 ist die 641er DALI-Klemme mit aufgeführt - sie sollte also von eCockpit unterstützt werden.

Ich vermute mal, dass Du eCockpit noch nicht hast u. ebenfalls anschaffen müsstest?

Falls Du mit einem PFC200 liebäugelst - der kann wahlweise mit eCockpit oder CoDeSys V2 betrieben werden


----------



## V.I.D. (11 September 2017)

Hallo,

bei mir kam unter e!cockpit, dass die 641 nicht unterstütz wird. Daher habe ich mir die 647 zugelegt. 

Vielleicht gibt es aber auch noch andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> In der Doku des PFC100 ist die 641er DALI-Klemme mit aufgeführt - sie sollte also von eCockpit unterstützt werden.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, dass Du eCockpit noch nicht hast u. ebenfalls anschaffen müsstest?
> 
> Falls Du mit einem PFC200 liebäugelst - der kann wahlweise mit eCockpit oder CoDeSys V2 betrieben werden



Du hast recht, ich müste mir eCockpit noch besorgen.
Den PFC200 hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Aber dafür gibts - meines Wissens - kein Starterkit.
Naja mal schauen, welcher es dann genau wird.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (11 September 2017)

Hallo,
das Dali Module 750-641 ist unter e!Cockpit leider nicht einsetzbar. Hier muss auf die 753-647 ausgewichen werden. 
Es schein sich hier um einen Fehler zu handeln. In der nächsten Version der Dokumentation ist diese Angabe nicht mehr enthalten. 

Alternativ unterstützt der PFC200 die 750-641 unter CoDeSys aber ebenfalls nicht unter e!Cockpit.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

.:WAGO::0100272:. schrieb:


> Es schein sich hier um einen Fehler zu handeln. In der nächsten Version der Dokumentation ist diese Angabe nicht mehr enthalten.



Gibt's bei Wago eigentlich ein Bug-Hunting-Programm?
Wär doch mal eine Idee? 
Für jeden gefundenen Fehler eine Packung Wago-Klemmen für den Kunden


----------



## GLT (11 September 2017)

Was soll ich mit den ganzen Klemmen? 
IO-Komponeten wären da schon interessanter


----------



## GLT (11 September 2017)

BTW - ich hab es in einem anderen Thread schon erwähnt, dass es für die PFC200 auch eine Laufzeitlizenz gäbe - nur zur Erinnerung.

Falls Du ausreichend Platz hast, könnte man ja die beiden Controller koppeln - der 841 macht die DALI-Sachen u. der neue PFC die rechenintensiven Dinge.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> BTW - ich hab es in einem anderen Thread schon erwähnt, dass es für die PFC200 auch eine Laufzeitlizenz gäbe - nur zur Erinnerung.
> 
> Falls Du ausreichend Platz hast, könnte man ja die beiden Controller koppeln - der 841 macht die DALI-Sachen u. der neue PFC die rechenintensiven Dinge.



Das Rechnen ist gar nicht das Problem.
So wie es aussieht, ist es die ganze Kommunikation, die mir die Auslastung und die Zykluszeit nach oben treibt.
Die Codesys-Runtime für den PFC ist vielleicht eine Alternative.
Jetzt kommt erstmal ein zusätzlicher Raspberry in die Verteilung für DoorPi und wenn da die Auslastung es zulässt, dann kommt da auch ne Codesys-Runtime drauf zum Spielen.

Ich will aber letztlich das System nicht zu sehr aufblähen, sonst ist es nicht mehr durch jemand anders wartbar.
Die Grundfunktonalität muß durchschaubar bleiben und daher möglichst einfach und simpel bleiben.
Deshalb klare Schnittstellen und so wenig wie möglich funktionelle Verknüpfungen mit den Basisfunktionen.

Ich glaub da kommt in den nächsten Jahren noch so einiges auf uns zu ... Ganz besonders auf die Kollegen vom Bau 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## KingHelmer (18 September 2017)

Ich empfehle den PFC100 (750-8100) als schnelle Lösung und Umstellung auf Codesys 2.3.
Falls du mehr Zeit und Geld hast, dann doch den PFC200 mit 753-647.

Ist auch keine große Umgewöhnung, die DALI-FBs sind alle sehr ähnlich und die Visualisierung von WAGO ist auch sehr ähnlich.

Gruß, 
FLo


----------



## GLT (18 September 2017)

Umstellung auf 2.3 - really?


----------



## KingHelmer (19 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Umstellung auf 2.3 - really?



Ja, in den Einstellungen von e!cockpit (3.5) auf 2.3 umstellen.
Bin mir ziemolich sicher dass das beim PFC100 genauso geht wie beim PFC200.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (19 September 2017)

Hallo,

der PFC100 ist nur unter e!cockpit programmierbar. 
Bei dem PFC200 kann zwischen CodeSys 2.3 und e!cockpit gewählt werden.


----------



## GLT (19 September 2017)

Nur als Ergänzung - der PFC200 kann auch mit "nackter" CoDeSys V3 u. entsprechender Lizenz in Betrieb genommen werden.


----------

